# Where to dig for clam around VA Beach or Kiptopeke area?



## Gone Fishing

I've been doing lots of fishing around the VA Beach, but now the wife wants to try clamming. I have no idea where to go. Where can you dig for clams around the VA Beach or Kiptopeke? Also, I have a saltwater fishing license. Do I need a separate license for clamming?

Thx 
GF


----------



## Tom Powers

The second question is easy. In Virginia anyone is allowed to collect 1 bu of clams, oysters or crabs by hand without a license.

The two tricks are 

(a) finding public bottom to clam on. The DEQ GEMs system should have some pretty recent data. Baylor bottoms are public (always) as is any non-leased bottoms.

http://www.deq.virginia.gov/coastal/coastalgems.html

(b) finding water that is clean enough. You go to VDH and they keep track of contaminated shellfish waters. 

http://www.vdh.virginia.gov/EnvironmentalHealth/Shellfish/index.htm

In general sandy bottom especially where there is current and drop offs from 6" of water to 4 feet of water are where I have luck. Although you can frequently catch them in in underwater grass beds, I would strongly discourage you from doing so as the damage to the beds is not worth what you would have to pay if you simply bought the clams.


----------



## Gone Fishing

Thanks for the links Tom!


----------



## luvfishing

.


----------

